# Wifes 1st Flathead (1st Trip Too)



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I just posted a thread about my son catching his 1st channel. Now I get to brag about my wife. I'll save the longer version, so the short version is this:

Last night was the 1st time we'd been night fishing together & the 1st time we've fished for flats. My wife landed decent flat. The pic is horrible, but she was VERY scared of this thing. All & all not a bad night I guess.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Cats...looks like a good night.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

that's a GREAT night!!! congrats!


----------



## trophycats (May 28, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a good night. Nice fish! Where those the only 2 caught ?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

We caught two, but those are the same ones in the pic. My wife would only hold it for a split second. I ahd to hold it the rest of the time. Shes a good sport heh, she let me get in on the pics. 

The other was est 20# or just under that, prob was smaller once I try to think about it. It's on a 35 mm camera, hope to have the pics back soon.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats to the wife on a first and nice fish.
and too the son also,on his first.he sure didn't look like he was too thrilled about it    
has the smile left his face yet?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Brain

Now every time she goes you had better produce at least a 20 lb flathead  

Congratulations. Looks like everyone enjoyed themselves.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

That was as happy as I've ever been landing someone else's fish!


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

where did u catch those?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Miami River (pics are same fish) other pic was taken on a 35mm.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats to the wife Brian.Nice fish,now I think it might be my turn for some LOL I wish


----------



## monsterseeker06 (Aug 21, 2006)

dang,thats a nice catch,where do you keep catching all these big ones?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

way to go to the wife! :B


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

Congrats on getting your wife out there and catching those 2 flatheads, very nice!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

good job hope she is hooked now


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice Fish .....Congrats to the wife


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

Bryan, Congrats to your wife!! My wife and i are going to float the Scioto from Circleville to Chilicothee today and spend the night halfway down. I'm hoping mine can hook into one like that!! Her biggest flattie is 5 lbs, one like that might make her want to go more.


----------

